# Kimber gold match or ??



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking at my first 1911, I have found a used Kimber Classic Gold Match II blued about 95% condition asking $530. My question is am I better buying this gun used or a midrange entry model new? I have looked at the Paras,Taurus,Springfields,etc.,etc. I would like to keep it under $650 if possible. What models would you recomend in this price range?


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

That seems like a really good price and it already falls within your price range. Kimbers are good midrange 1911s. If you find that you like this one then you can get one of the pricier 1911s and become the envy of the range.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Slowfire said:


> That seems like a really good price and it already falls within your price range. Kimbers are good midrange 1911s. If you find that you like this one then you can get one of the pricier 1911s and become the envy of the range.


If you don't but it, let the seller know I will. Great price, great gun.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you buy it?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That's not a bad price for that Kimber. Stainless ones I've sen these days are around 700 and up. If a Kimber is your cup of tea then get it. It's a good deal on that one.


----------

